# Shirt designs



## ChineydDoll (Aug 31, 2005)

I have a growing iterest in fashion and design, I have started designing custom shirts, these are two exaples of my most recent work, take a look and tell me what you think:

http://chineydollproductionz.blogspot.com/2005/08/shirt-designs.html


----------

